# جهاز اشعه الاسنان



## حماده على لطفى (20 يناير 2010)

بعد اذنكم مشكله محيرانى 
انا مهندس صيانه و رحت اصلح جهاز اشعه مشكلته ان الدكتور كل ما يعمل فيلم يلاقى الصوره بيضاء و مفيش اى شىء
مع العلم انى راجعت كل الوصلات و المفاتيح سليمه بس مفتحتش الراس (head)
ممكن فى حد يعرف السبب


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (20 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز ما هو نوع جهاز الاشعه .. هل هو مثبت على حائط لو جهاز حساس للشعاع
اذا كان wall mounted افتح Head اعطيني الخارطه الالكترونيه حتى افهم شنو مشكلتك
اذا كان عندك حساس sensor x - ray يحتاج الى تغير

Supervisor of Bio-Medical Engineer
Bio-MEd. Eng. Ebaa Issam
Semines Company and Sultan hospital


----------



## hadeel ali (7 يوليو 2010)

حياكم الله انا بحاجة ضرورية لمعلومات عن جهاز اشعة الاسنان ارجو المساعدة


----------



## م-الظبي55 (8 مارس 2012)

لدي جهاز أشعة أسنان متحرك نوع intraos 70 إيطالي الصنع بيطلع لي الخطاء erorr a02 ... ماهو الحل أو من فين أجد الكتالوج الخاص به ؟؟


----------

